# MSI Big Bang Xpower and Corsair H50



## msaiashwin (Dec 15, 2010)

Please give your opinions on *MSI Big Bang XPower* which is a feature rich motherboard with very good packaging and additional accessories. In some reviews that i have read it consumes lesser power than the gigabyte boards.

If there are any users of the board also give me your opinion.

And is the Corsair H50 a good CPU Cooler? Are there any water leaks? How is it priced?


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

MSI Big Bang is good board. Though I am not using it, it was said it's a good board. But it doesn't have standard PCI slot so just check once before you go for it..

Corsair H50 is really good CPU cooler ,it performs par with same range air coolers. But it's not so great for above 4 or more GHZ overclock. If you push pull it, you can see little drop in temps too.. For i7 it's not recommended product when considering OC.

If space is not a problem i would suggest you to consider Noctua DH14. It's very good and perform's better than H70 in some cases..  Only problem with DH14 is space and clearance in cabinets as well as RAM slots... World wide it's consider TOP notch product.

EDIT:
H50 = around 4200
Waterleaks= 99.9% No Leaks


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

+1 for Noctua DH14. H50 is good but for the price DH14 is much better.

H50 is 4.5k i think and no it won't leak.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 15, 2010)

For space i dont hav a problem as I am taking the HAF-X.

And finally the 6970 reviews are out and looks like amd wants to take on gtx 570 instead of gtx 580.

So I am buying the GTX 580 which is faster and cooler than 6970


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2010)

The fins on the d14 are thinner compared you u12p se2 and will be an obstacle for rams with tall heatspreaders. You wouldn't really need anything more than noctua u12pse2/venemous X.

Someone said xpower is a good board but question is do you need it? What's you budget, requirement, need, etc. That's the point in having a pc build template.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 15, 2010)

@Sorcerer

My budget is 1.5 lakh.

This is my final config. Please give your valuable suggestions on it. 

Motherboard: MSI Big Bang Xpower-( I personally like MSI for the military class componenets and good pricing. Suggest alternative from gigabyte if any)Is a gigabyte better than a msi?

Processor: Intel Core i7 950-
Graphic Card: MSI Nvidia GTX 580( or Zotac?)
RAM: Corsair Dominator 12GB(3X4GB) 1600FSB: 
Hard Disk: Seagate 2 TB(2X1TB)- 
PSU: Corsair HX 850 or AX 850?( wanna have 850 w for future proofing my system)-
Cabinet: Cooler Master HAF-X-

Monitor: Samsung PX2370- (Please suggest a better one if available or the cheapest 27 inch)

UPS: APC 1kVA-
OS: Windows 7 Home premium- 
Keyboard: Microsoft SideWinder X6- 
Mouse: Some cheap wireless mouse
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N620( Light OCing)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

You already have a thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/134852-new-gaming-rig-1-5-lakh.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> I personally like MSI for the military class componenets and good pricing.


Then you need to read this:
Military/Server class/grade/Standard Mosfet/chokes/Solid caps in consumer grade equipments. | Rants and the awesomeness!

Don't get me wrong but it seems you already made up your mind about it. I don't think anyone can give you a valuable suggestion if you dont say the purpose of this system. The whole config draft gives an impression that its put together by a fanboy. 1.5 lakh system meant for gaming (mostly) and no IPS panel is strange. That's a good money being wasted.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

@msaiashwin
Which city you are from?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> @Sorcerer
> 
> My budget is 1.5 lakh.
> 
> ...



If I were you then instead of going for multiple 1 TB HDDs, I would have purchased a cheap 40GB or 80 GB SSD first. If the purpose is gaming, it will simply boost your performance by a lot of margin due to the high memory bandwidth of SSDs. Intel 80 GBs are available @ 12K.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

SSD won't boost lot of performance but it helps loading games better. For FPS They won't be any much help compared to normal HDD. It just loads game better even loading shaders also doesn't show any help it all depends on Video card..


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 15, 2010)

@S_V i am from visakhapatnam

@ sorcerer: my purpose is mainly for gaming..
Dude i know IPS panels are good but i heard they are characterized with slow response time. Even the dell IPS panel which i saw only had a 8 ms response time which is lesser than my current viewsonic 19 inch monitor which has a 5ms response time. Will this affect my performance? If no then i will surely go for a IPS panel. Please tell the price of Dell IPS panels. 

Also please tell me wat additional can i buy for my investment.

I feel SSD's are currently very expensive. Will wait for sometime.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

yes, considering the price and value SSD's are total waste of money in India. If u know anyone from USA ,get it from there. Don't buy here in India..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
Gigabyte GA X58A UD5 @ 15.8k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
Mushkin Blackline 998771 6GB Copperhead Kit @ 9.6k
Zotac GTX580 @ 31k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 180GB @ 24.5k
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.2k 
CM HAF X @ 11.9k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 2 @ 28k

Total - 154.1k

Ihave suggested you a dual monitor setup for gaming. these are IPS panels.
That response time wont make difference. SSD is well within your budget.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> Dude i know IPS panels are good but i heard they are characterized with slow response time.


Those days are gone long back. Whoever you heard it from is not aware of currently available (And some older ones) hardware scene and needs to do brush up- big time.



msaiashwin said:


> Even the dell IPS panel which i saw only had a 8 ms response time which is lesser than my current viewsonic 19 inch monitor which has a 5ms response time.


Funda of response time between TN and IPS panel is significantly different.



msaiashwin said:


> Will this affect my performance?


Nope

Its pretty obvious- you're not going to overclock much. SSDs to help in significant load up time. When you use it, you will know for sure. You just have to make sure you buy a decent enough SSD. You get corsair force and you can accomodate on this budget. Think before you invest. You wouldn't really need anything more than x58 sabertooth. 

I mean- COME ON!!! 1.5 LAKH!!! No dedicated sound card? No 5.1 channel speakers? Boy talk about dissapointment.

@ Jaskanwar: Point of UD5? Point of dual screens?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

sorcy i just mentioned dual screen as his purpose was gaming and dual screen will be more enjoyable. its in his budget. but yes sabertooth will be sufficient.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2010)

Intel Core i7 950
Asus x58 sabertooth
Thermalright Cogage TRUE Spirit
Gskill F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI
Zotac GTX580
Corsair CSSD-F60GB2 (Primary OS boot) Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB (Secondary- for storage)
Corsair AX850
NZXT Tempest EVO
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H

Yeah. AX series. Other than 90% efficiency, AFAIK from a trusted and a reliable source that the fan on the power supply switches on only if it crosses a particular temperature. A common friend thought it was defective and gave it for RMA but its rather a feature. The fan is controlled that way. 7 years warranty is a pretty nice touch. Price difference is justified.

Save the rest of the money or you could spend it on a decent enough sound card (xonar essence stx) with a decent enough 5.1 speakers (others should help you out on that) and maybe a good enough keyboard, mouse and mousepad.If I were you, I would rather 2x 60gigs and raid them rather than buying a single 120 gigs SSD drive.


----------



## S_V (Dec 15, 2010)

@The sorcerer

Yaar, i don't understand why are you so persistent to make him buy SSD.

SSD second generation disks are soon to launch and prices will surely go down(half price) with current SSD's in coming months . It's total waste of money to spend on them right now.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 16, 2010)

@OP, buddy do you just wanna spend the money or you want yo spend the money reasonably?
Big bang Mobo? 12GB RAM? Yet a Cheap Mice? No Speakers, Sound Card, IPS Monitor? Don't take me wrong but I have to say that you need to listen to yourself again.
And one more thing, there is no Future Proof thing in this PC stuffs, yes your Cabinet, SMPS might be carried on for a bit longer but other things will be outdated so quickly that after an year you will look at your PC and say - Oh my God, This is my 1.5 Lac PC? It's valuation is not even 50k now!!! Ahh, I shouldn't have invest this much and blah blah blah....
You are not investing in Gold that you will get 2-3X return insead you are investing behind a PC, so I think you should re check your mind again before spending.

Regards.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 17, 2010)

If Asus Sabertooth is enough then I will go for it. Why I considered the big bang xpower was that they wer giving a dedicated sound card and many of them told me that there are rma problems with rashi(asus). For some reason I personally like MSI.

For the GTX 580 should i go for MSI or ZOTAC? I heard zotac has 3+2 year warranty. How is the rma with them? and are both reference boards? In terms of quality which is better?

regarding the speakers instead of the 5.1 i thought of getting the altec lansing MX6021(expressionist ultra) for 8.5k with 200w RMS. I guess a powerful 2.1 will do it for me.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> If Asus Sabertooth is enough then I will go for it. Why I considered the big bang xpower was that they wer giving a dedicated sound card and many of them told me that there are rma problems with rashi(asus). For some reason I personally like MSI.
> 
> For the GTX 580 should i go for MSI or ZOTAC? I heard zotac has 3+2 year warranty. How is the rma with them? and are both reference boards? In terms of quality which is better?
> 
> regarding the speakers instead of the 5.1 i thought of getting the altec lansing MX6021(expressionist ultra) for 8.5k with 200w RMS. I guess a powerful 2.1 will do it for me.


Yes, Sabertooth, Gigabyte UD3R and MSI boards are very good.
If I had to made the choice then I would go for MSI over Zotac.
And if you don't need 5.1 then go for 2.1, and the mentioned speaker is great. I had Altec Lansing, they are Brilliant.
And also don't forget to get a high DPI Mice and a good mat.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 27, 2010)

As i told u i hav a budget of 1.5 lakh i have enough room to invest on a good motherboard and planning around 18k for the board. I am in the finaling stage of my config but donno which of these two boards i shortlisted is good. Just tell me which of these two is good.

*1. MSI big bang xpower
2. Gigabyte ga-X58A-UD7*
Also i am saving some money to buy a good second generation SSD which will coming soon and will be lot cheaper.

What is the price of APC 1kVA(BR 1000IN)?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer UD7. APC is 5k.


----------



## monkey (Dec 27, 2010)

Zotac GTX580 is for 29k and not 31k. So 2k is saved from it also.


----------



## msaiashwin (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys one more problem.. The shop keeper is offering me ASUS Rampage III extreme board for around 22k. Now i am in a fix.. Which one should i buy please help. 
Some of the people say that there are problems with ASUS. How is the quality of ASUS boards?

Help me choose from one of these 3:

1.ASUS Rampage III extreme: 22K
2. Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7: 18.5k
3. MSI Big Bang Xpower: 17K


----------



## vwad (Dec 30, 2010)

msaiashwin said:


> Guys one more problem.. The shop keeper is offering me ASUS Rampage III extreme board for around 22k. Now i am in a fix.. Which one should i buy please help.
> Some of the people say that there are problems with ASUS. How is the quality of ASUS boards?
> 
> Help me choose from one of these 3:
> ...



Go for Gigabyte. I have heard least bad comments about every single product of Gigabyte. Their quality has been wonderful.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2010)

Why not go with i7 980extreme as the proccy..
Now before calling this suggestion absurd, I want to point out that you are spending 1.5 lacks ON A PC..these things are NEVER future proof for that kind of investment..
I agree with ithehappy here that apart from cabby, psu and maybe the monitor everything's gonna luk mediocre to u a year from now.

I know all these suggestions somewhat end up confusing u, been there done that, but u seriously should spend more on the proccy(in this case 980X.. 6 cores 32nm 12mb l3 cache and god knows what else) if u are gonna spend more on the mobo and less on the proccy then no one's stopping u..but with that much dough u gotta think about where it goes..

Its priced around 50k now and being practical if u take out some parts from what jas suggested u will be getting a rig to kill for..
Single u2311h.. 15k saved
no ssd for now.. 25k saved 
that's 40k..35k goes for the proccy and u get 5k saved if u wanna go for rampage(not adviced at all) and u can work out on other things too like the mouse..

I'm typing this from my cell as the net has been down for days now..and it's no fun typing with mobile..but i had to do it for the above mentioned reasons and..so IMO this is the best u are gonna get for the price.. But YOU are the boss here..think about it real hard and then spend ur money..

Though if u are interested there are various other options u can go for like spending a bit on a powerful yet not over the top pc and consoles and stuff like that..that's an entire diff matter..


----------



## S_V (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys,

Future proof is a myth and what if person BUYS Mercedes or other High End thinks of future proof.. Still majority sells in just 1 or 2 years goes to current model cars..  Similarly with electronics... Likes them and you have money? Buy it and enjoy it.. Forget about future proof because there is no product out there which will overcome Future proof issues. you can't enjoy anything to the fullest if you keep on looking for future proof..

only thing you should look whether the available options are good or not.

that's my opinion No offence to anyone


Did anyone thought i7,i5 will get destroyed in just 2.5 Years... NOPE .. YES sand bridge processors will destroy all benchmark and performance results when compared to i7,i5 as well as considering Price for value..

@msaiashwin

ASUS and Gigabyte both are very good products.. I rate ASUS above gigabyte based on my experience.. YES, both falls in same level in headaches.. They have their own problems. NONE are perfect.. But to me... With ASUS i had no problems and even if there are,they got solved in BIOS updates and little tweaking in BIOS too... . Some goes same with GIGABYTE. but their BIOS interface is crap compared to good neat BIOS of ASUS.

when comes to Models...

*1. ASUS Rampage III extreme* : This board is also called BEAST of Overclocker boards. YES, it ramps through UD7, BIG BANG if you know how to handle that BEAST in OC'ing . If you are not that into OC.. this board is def'ly not for you.. So skip this one.. 

But here you have one advantage , the x16 slots are placed really well with PCI interface together. so with large cards SLI ,still you can use PCI slot.. 

*2. Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7* : This Board is also good as well as price but this board is not famous like UD3 or UD5. Not much into this board. Yeah, you can consider this one but make sure you studies very well about UD7. UD series especially with some boards lot of RAID issues are there.. 
same just like ASUS , x16 slots are placed well. This board is compared with ASUS Rampage II extreme not with III extreme.

*@MSI Big Bang Xpower *: Well this board is good but i would MSI least preference of all brands becoz of inconsistent results over these years.... But quality wise they are good too.. 
*Biggest issues with this board is there is no PCI slot and later if you want to add any PCI interface like LAN, Sound card, TV Tuner ,etc,, you really can't place it only to go with USB options where they lack performance in many models..  What if you lost onload lans after warranty period.. you can't use PCI lan card .* Only PCI 1x is present.. once it is occupied you can't much add ..

If you really don't use 3 way or 4 way SLI or CF, i would stay away from this one.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2010)

Exactly my point..u buy high-end stuff and then it gets replaced by newer, better stuff.. If a guy has decided to spend a certain amount of money for a certain product he should buy the best product available for that price..
And for a gaming rig the 2 most imp factors are cpu and gpu..as he has already decided on the fastest single gfx caaaard i advised to go for 980X..


----------



## S_V (Dec 30, 2010)

But 980X is too overrated for it's price..... unless he's in need of that


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 30, 2010)

1.5 lakh is not over the top spending then????

It's not overrated...it may be overpriced...two completely different things...And it was a suggestion for OP...if i were spending that much money atleast i want the product to be way more than satisfactory..


----------

